# Where to buy Morton Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure



## hitechredneck

I've checked the Morton website, but they don't just list the stores, you have to enter a zip code and hope there's a location within 50 miles.

I have entered a plethera of zip codes in and around myself, and even friends and family members hoping to hit on a sales location, but no dice.

If anyone knows where this stuff can be purchased (other than online) could you shout it out?  Yes, I know online it's available, but I don't want to depend on Amazon for everything.  I'm looking to spend my $$ local if possible, and any old brick and mortar / mom & pop grocery will do for me.

Thanks!

HTRN


----------



## smoking b

Have you checked your local butcher shops? The one near me sells it & there are three Amish stores in different directions that sell it too. Other than that maybe a butcher shop or grocery store would order some in for you...


----------



## talan64

Locally I can get it @ Fred Meyers.  They are part of the Kroger brand of stores.  Maybe??


----------



## daveomak

If I'm off base here, let me know.......  Do you know what you are doing with this product ?????  

It is not used for sausage, chicken, turkey, corned beef, or any of the short term curing most of us do here.....   It is used for LONG TERM dry curing like country hams... they take about a year to cure and don't use refrigeration....  generally 48-50 degrees....   Loss of moisture in the product is necessary for a proper cure.....   There is no sodium nitrite in it.....    And it is generally used in meats that do not need cooking and are eaten "AS IS"....   out of the curing house....

Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] (Smoke Flavored) 

Product Overview:
This mix is formulated especially for dry curing large cuts of meat like hams or bacon. 
7.5 lb. bag  

[SIZE=4[COLOR=#FF00AA]]"Quote" from the Morton's site[/COLOR]:[/SIZE]

This mix is formulated especially for dry curing large cuts of meat like hams or bacon. It contains salt, sugar, sodium nitrate, propylene glycol, caramel color, natural hickory smoke flavor, a blend of natural spices and dextrose (corn sugar). The cure reaction takes longer with Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavored Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] mix than with plain Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] mix, so the smoke flavored product should be used only for dry curing and not for making a brine (pickle) solution.

CAUTION: This curing salt is designed to be used at the rate specified in the formulation or recipe. It should not be used at higher levels as results will be inconsistent, cured meats will be too salty, and the finished products may be unsatisfactory. Morton[emoji]174[/emoji] Sugar Cure[emoji]174[/emoji] Smoke Flavor is only for dry curing ham and bacon. This product should not be used with other meats or in a brine cure. Curing salts cannot be substituted for regular salt in other food recipes. Always keep meat refrigerated (36° to 40°F) while curing.


----------



## talan64




----------



## foamheart

I think I got mine from Butcher & Packers

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=237_12

The stores usually handle the most popular cures, but there doesn't  seem to be much interest in my neck of the woods for sugar cure, so I added it to a Butchers and Packers order so as to have some if I ever needed it.

Most grocery's keep TQ around here, and that's about it. I have to order Cure #1.

I never expect to find any thing related to curing, so I just plan ahead and order it all.


----------



## daveomak

Talan, morning......    The USDA, FDA or whoever, does NOT allow sodium nitrate to be put into bacon.....   Sodium nitrate cured foods are not intended to be cooked....   Not intended to be made into curing brines.....    What I quoted was from the Morton's site.....


----------



## talan64

DaveOmak said:


> Talan, morning...... The USDA, FDA or whoever, does NOT allow sodium nitrate to be put into bacon..... Sodium nitrate cured foods are not intended to be cooked.... Not intended to be made into curing brines..... What I quoted was from the Morton's site.....


Not wanting to disagree here , but I found a lot of information about sodium nitrate and curing. 

Both sodium nitrate, and sodium nitrite are used in curing.

I find nowhere a website, stating that use of sodium nitrate in cooked foods is not allowed, please send me some references, as I can not find them. 

From one website I found:

"Sodium nitrate is also a food additive used as a preservative and color fixative in cured meats and poultry; it is listed under its INS number 251 or E number E251. It is approved for use in the EU,[sup][5][/sup] USA[sup][6][/sup] and Australia and New Zealand.[sup][7][/sup] Sodium nitrate should not be confused with sodium nitrite, which is also a common food additive and preservative used for example, in deli meats."

One other thing I found is that the packaging for Tender Quick (which a lot of guys on here use) lists both Sodium nitrate, and sodium nitrite as ingredients.


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Nitrate is not permitted in _commercial_ bacon.

Code of Federal Regulations

*§424.23   Prohibited uses.*

(b_) Nitrates_. Nitrates shall not be used in curing bacon.



~Martin


----------



## talan64

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Nitrate is not permitted in _commercial_ bacon.
> 
> Code of Federal Regulations
> 
> *§424.23 Prohibited uses.*
> 
> (b_) Nitrates_. Nitrates shall not be used in curing bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks Martin, that clears it up.  There are a couple other references to sodium nitrate in that code, but only specifically not to be used in bacon.

Interesting that Mortons is still selling cures with sodium nitrate in them, and including measurements and instructions for bacon.


----------



## bdskelly

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Nitrate is not permitted in _commercial_ bacon.
> 
> Code of Federal Regulations
> 
> *§424.23 Prohibited uses.*
> 
> (b_) Nitrates_. Nitrates shall not be used in curing bacon.
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Stupid question: Why?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Well...it's kind of complicated. LOL
In a nutshell, control freaks back in the 70's decided that the nitrite in *commercial* bacon needed to be limited because nitrite *MAY* under certain circumstances (high heat) convert to nitrosamines that *MAY* be carcinogenic....although there's never been a confirmed case of that happening in humans.
So, in an effort to limit nitrite, the permitted amount of nitrite in *commercial* bacon was set at a low level and nitrAte was eliminated (because nitrAte converts to nitrite.) 
Lots of worry over something that may not be a problem.....funny thing is, if folks cook other cured meats at high temperature...like grilled hot dogs...or grilled ham steaks or WHATEVER....there's the same POSSIBILITY that nitrosamines may be produced...it's not limited to bacon.
I say it's hyped bullshit and folks shouldn't get all freaked-out over it.


~Martin


----------



## pc farmer

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Well...it's kind of complicated. LOL
> In a nutshell, control freaks back in the 70's decided that the nitrite in bacon needed to be limited because nitrite *MAY* under certain circumstances (high heat) convert to nitrosamines that *MAY* be carcinogenic....although there's never been a confirmed case that happening in humans.
> So, in an effort to limit nitrite, the level of nitrite in bacon was set at a low level and nitrAte was eliminated (because nitrAte converts to nitrite.) That's in commercial bacon.
> Lots of worry over something that may not be a problem.....funny thing is, if folks cook other cured meats at high temperature...like grilled hot dogs...or grilled ham steaks or WHATEVER....there's the same POSSIBILITY that nitrosamines may be produced...it's not limited to bacon.
> I say it's a hyped bullshit and folks shouldn't get all freaked-out over it.
> 
> 
> ~Martin



Wow.  I didn't know this.  Oh well.  I will still use TQ.


----------



## bdskelly

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Well...it's kind of complicated. LOL
> In a nutshell, control freaks back in the 70's decided that the nitrite in *commercial* bacon needed to be limited because nitrite *MAY* under certain circumstances (high heat) convert to nitrosamines that *MAY* be carcinogenic....although there's never been a confirmed case of that happening in humans.
> So, in an effort to limit nitrite, the permitted amount of nitrite in *commercial* bacon was set at a low level and nitrAte was eliminated (because nitrAte converts to nitrite.)
> Lots of worry over something that may not be a problem.....funny thing is, if folks cook other cured meats at high temperature...like grilled hot dogs...or grilled ham steaks or WHATEVER....there's the same POSSIBILITY that nitrosamines may be produced...it's not limited to bacon.
> I say it's hyped bullshit and folks shouldn't get all freaked-out over it.
> 
> 
> ~Martin


Thanks for the lesson.  Ya gotta die by something. I'd choose bacon any day!


----------



## daveomak

Wrap me in bacon and turn me into* ONE HUGE FATTY !!!!!!!*


----------

